
People 'hear' flashes due to disinhibited flow of signals around the brain - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/03/190327112710.htm
======
ksaj
I thought it was your middle-ear muscles flexing in preparation for an
expected loud sound. Lots of people can purposely make their ears rumble
through the same mechanism.

